

Ask HN: Looking for a hosted job board solution... - Sol2Sol

I'm looking for a hosted job board solution for a site that I'm getting ready to launch. I would also consider an open source solution but only if it is quick and easy to deploy and setup. Can anyone make any recommendations? Thank you.
======
shail
<http://www.jobboard.io/> looks promising. Never used it myself though.

